# get the ENWorld RSS newsfeed?



## Barendd Nobeard (Jun 1, 2006)

How do I get the ENWorld RSS newsfeed?  I can see it on other web sites, so I know it works, but I can't see the code/url behind the feed.

The one post about it I found here at EN World has a broken link (see the "Quoth the Server 404" thread for details).

I'm just trying to add it to a yahoo page.  Nothing urgent.


----------



## Morrus (Jun 1, 2006)

At the bottom of every page is a link which says "Syndication".  Just click on that - and presto!


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jun 1, 2006)

D'oh!  Missed that.

Thanks!


----------

